# Milan expats Help!!!!!



## melo (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello 
Me and my family are moving to Milan around October
My most important concern is to find a good american school and also housing
I have been looking online and found some american schools so far we like ASM but we want some reviews of locals
Also my husband will be working close to piacenza area but we want to live close to the schools- milan
Help please!!!!


----------

